
Ask HN: How do you get into 'create' mode? - salsadip
What habits do you have to get done what you want to do?<p>I often feel stressed out about not getting enough done, which in turn blocks me even more from working&#x2F;studying. I&#x27;m studying CS at university level (bachelor).
======
davelnewton
I stop doing other things.

